# Wells Pond Sunday Report



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Weathet was perfect today, or atleast for being outdoors, not so much for fish biting! Got out there shortly aftet they opened, must have been feeding time cause the follow deer were abundant! Fishing was a little slow, some decent bream till around 5:30, then the bite picked up. Kids and wife and I managed about 13 lbs of cats, wife catching the biggest of course. Also kids saw 2 snakes so I had to go investigate. Turned out to be what looked like a mud snake? Im sure someone will clerify? Eating a freshwater eel, neat as could be, I carefully picked them up out of the water for a picture.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Cool to see your lilltle man smile, he had that pole bent over  good memories for him


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason, they use ta do a game tour in the evening where you rode around on a trailer while Oliver fed them deer.....Cool little tour. It was like 5 bucks wayyyyyy back then.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Yep definitely a eastern mud snake, I was big into snakes as a teenager. Sounds like you had a fun trip where is this wells pond? And is it like a pay lake for the public?


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Hey cat hunter. It is on 89 north to s.r 178 first paved road on left. About two miles from holland farms. Probably about 5-7 miles north of point baker.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Jason said:


> Jason, they use ta do a game tour in the evening where you rode around on a trailer while Oliver fed them deer.....Cool little tour. It was like 5 bucks wayyyyyy back then.


Is Oliver still up the river, or is he back now?


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

I think you have got Oliver mixed up with Lester.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Slot Pursuit said:


> I think you have got Oliver mixed up with Lester.


No Lester went a long time ago "early 80's" Oliver, "Olivia's" brother went in the late 90's, early 2000's


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Idk who it was, nice fella, super nice. Fish were not bitting, kids befriended him since we were the only people there and he didn't think anyone else would show, we got a sneak peak, I cant go into detail, but they have a nice place and lots and lots of head of deer! Only one Whitetail now though! It is only a pet, Mr. B!

Super nice fella, Bream are general free, if you only catch a few, and cata are about $2 a lb. if Sunday is the only day you have to go, they are open after 1300 on the weekends. Sat and Sunday. Fishing is usually better at Steves, but I enjoy the scenery and the company at Wells. We had does within 50 yrds of us a couple times.

If you do go, take bug spray, chairs, and bait. The banks are mostly grass and make for ok seating, but the deer stay around the lakes at night, and where deer frequent, they poop, ALOT, lmao. So bring the chairs or sit in poop, either way, go have fun!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Jaster,where ya in the private pond area? Or have they changed it up..Like I said its been years since i've been..But my dad worked for them long time ago,and the only deer I remember being close to you was in olivers private pond area..Unless they changed the gates around and the deer come around all of the ponds now..


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

They have changed it, some deer are in all of the area? Its still the same ponds I have fished for the last 15 yrs, we didnt get any special privilages, lol


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason, if it was a tall skinny guy prob. wearing a straw hat that was Oliver....

Jeremy he's been there since I went back up there in DEC....


----------



## snunu82 (May 16, 2012)

Did u catch alot of breams


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

snunu82 said:


> Did u catch alot of breams


Only 4, but wasn't really targeting them, crickets would have been better bait for em,, but there are plenty up there!

& Jason, I didnt even ask his name, it was like ole friends, ya know, just strikr up a conversation and keep talkin, lol. Freindly as could be though, will be goin back soon. After we get out on the boat while the weather is good, lol


----------

